# HTML oder doch Flash?



## Re4dt (21. Februar 2012)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH Gemeinde, 
Ich habe von meiner ehemaligen Tanzgruppe den Auftrag bekommen eine Website zu erstellen. Ehrenamtlich versteht sich! 
Nun ich kenne mich bestens bzw. sehr gut mit Photoshop aus jedoch kaum mit erstellen einer Website.
Ich besitze Adobe Creative Suite 5.5 Master Collection. Alle Adobe Programme. (Und nein keine "Demo" ich habe es mir gekauft... Da bestimmt manche mir was vorwerfen werden, siehe Anhang)
Nun zum Problem ehrlich gesagt hab ich keine Ahnung von HTML geschweige CSS, Flash usw. Versprochen ist aber Versprochen. 
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen zuerst zu lernen? Ehrlich gesagt bin ich ehrgeizig und wollte sowieso schon immer HTML usw lernen.
Könnt ihr mir Tutorials empfehlen die den Einstieg erleichtern?
Zu der Website: Vereintypischer Aufbau und mit Galerie wo ein Admin Bilder hoch laden kann. Änderbarer Schriftgröße usw.  <- Kann dies auch ein Anfänger mit Übung hin bekommen?

Grüße euer Re4dt aka. Tayfun!


----------



## shengli (21. Februar 2012)

Diese Frage lässt sich schwierig beantworten, ob das auch ein Anfänger  hinbekommen kann. Sollte man das alles selbst realisieren wollen,  benötig man Zeit und weit mehr als nur HTML,CSS und Flash.

Einen guten Einstieg bietet selfhtml , html-einfach , und für CSS diese Seite.
Flash ist nicht so meins. Da wird sich aber bestimmt etwas finden lassen..

// Edit 
Anbei verweise ich mal auf diesen Thread.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2012)

Flash ist mittlerweile eigentlich ziemlich out. Früher hat es mehr Funktionen zur Verfügung gestellt als HTML und Co, heute ist es in erster Linie eine Leistungsbremse.

Zu deinem eigentlichen vorhaben würde ich dir zu WordPress raten. Damit kann man das meiste an einer Website über einfache Editoren und Plugins schnell und imo auch recht schön erstellen. Nur für spezielle Anpassungen ist manchmal ein bisschen HTML und CSS "gezauber" nötig.


----------



## Re4dt (21. Februar 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Flash ist mittlerweile eigentlich ziemlich out. Früher hat es mehr Funktionen zur Verfügung gestellt als HTML und Co, heute ist es in erster Linie eine Leistungsbremse.
> 
> Zu deinem eigentlichen vorhaben würde ich dir zu WordPress raten. Damit kann man das meiste an einer Website über einfache Editoren und Plugins schnell und imo auch recht schön erstellen. Nur für spezielle Anpassungen ist manchmal ein bisschen HTML und CSS "gezauber" nötig.


 Genial  Zu diesem Wordpress also die Website läuft über einen FTP Server kann man Wordpress auch darüber laufen lassen? 
Hier mal der Link zu der Seite. Dieses in Bearbeitung hab ich mit Adobe Rome erstellt.
Untitled


shengli schrieb:


> Einen guten Einstieg bietet selfhtml , html-einfach , und für CSS diese Seite.
> Flash ist nicht so meins. Da wird sich aber bestimmt etwas finden lassen..


Dank dir für die Links. Werd mich mal in HTML vertiefen.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Genial  Zu diesem Wordpress also die Website läuft über einen FTP Server kann man Wordpress auch darüber laufen lassen?


Solang es kein "nackter" FTP ist sondern ein Webspace bei einem der gängigen Betreiber geht es(siehe Voraussetzungen).
Man lädt sich das Paket runter,passt eventuell noch die config Datei an, spielt es auf den Server(über FTP) und ab da geht alles über Wizzards.
Näheres findest du auf der verlinkten Seite aber auch sonst über Google recht schnell raus.

Ein Ergebnis ohne einen Cent für kostenpflichtige Skins o.Ä. aus zu geben kann dann z.B. so aus sehen
Casa Molineros ein privates Ferienhaus mit großem Pool in Javea Costa Blanca Spanien mieten rent villa vermieten
Campus Velbert-Heiligenhaus
(Ersteres pflegt meine Mum mit noch weniger HTML Kenntnissen als ich, letztere hab ich selbst mal irgendwann "schnell zusammen geklickt")


----------



## Re4dt (21. Februar 2012)

ICh find Wordpress nach anschauen paar Youtube Videos echt genial und werde dies als Übergangslösung nutzen. 
Jedoch hab ich ein Problem. Mit Filezilla bin ich mit dem FTP Server verbunden. Laut einem Tutorial muss ich einfach denn Wordpress Ordner auf den Server hochladen doch irgendwie will er nicht -.-' 
Habt ihr eine Lösung?


----------



## Olstyle (21. Februar 2012)

Hast du denn überhaupt Rechte um an der Stelle was neues hoch zu laden? Versuch doch mal es in "files" zu packen bzw.  überhaupt mal irgend eine Datei auf den Server zu bekommen statt gleich das ganze Paket.


----------



## Frezy (22. Februar 2012)

Hey,

Dein Bild ist abgeschnitten. Oben stehen die ganzen Commands (Grüne, Blaue und Rote Zeilen). Die wären sehr hilfreich um dir helfen zu können.

Da kann ich mich Olstyle nur anschließen. Flash ist heutzutage nicht mehr dazu gedacht ganze Websites zu publizieren. (Haben sie auch selbst zugegeben.) 

Zur Änderung der Schriftgröße ist nicht viel mehr nötig als ein paar Zeilen Javascript. Einfach mit Javascript im CSS die font-size ändern und das ganze per Button/Image mit dem onclick Parameter aufrufen. Wenn du weitere Hilfe brauchst, kann ich dir das gerne genauer erläutern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy

Edit: Bei welchem Hoster bist du? Also normalerweiße sind die öffentlichen Websitedatein in einem Ordner Namens "htdocs". Wenn du von Apache/Linux (Debian) ausgehst in /var/www. Da wo du dich gerade befindest sieht mir nicht gerade nach dem richtigen Ordner aus.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Februar 2012)

Es ist dieser Hoster -> www.webhoster.de
Ich mein die Log In daten die ich bekommen habe ist der Admin LogIn. Denn es gibt nur einen. ICh denke ich werde mal beim Hoste nachfragen ansonsten hier die Commands.
Liegt es vll daran das ich bei Filezilla keinen Port angegeben hab? Aber  er logt sich ja trz ein.

EDIT: Wordpress benötigt doch PHP V5.0 usw? Ich hab jetzt bei Parallels Confixx ist glaub Steuerzentrale für den Server ein Bereich namens Tool's gefunden vll hier Installieren?[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## zyntex (22. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir auch ein CMS empfehlen, Wordpress ist für kleine Projekte wohl das beste.

Wenn du aber wirklich etwas gescheites in Handarbeit machen willst nimm HTML(5!) und CSS, schwer ist es nicht und leicht zu erlernen.

Lass bloß die Finger von Flash!!!


----------



## Mr.Blade (25. Februar 2012)

Du kannst HTML und CSS auf der folgenden Seite lernen, dort wird's gut erklärt:

Das neue »Little Boxes« - als Buch und Videotraining - Little Boxes - Webseiten gestalten mit HTML und CSS (von Peter Müller)

Wenn du mit Videos lernen möchtest:

Tutorials, Video-Trainings auf DVD, Online Software-Training - video2brain

HTML, CSS und ein paar PHP-Kenntnisse werden sich *immer* als nützlich erweisen, auch bei Verwendung eines CMS wie WordPress.

Gruß


----------



## Re4dt (25. Februar 2012)

Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Du kannst HTML und CSS auf der folgenden Seite lernen, dort wird's gut erklärt:
> 
> Das neue »Little Boxes« - als Buch und Videotraining - Little Boxes - Webseiten gestalten mit HTML und CSS (von Peter Müller)
> 
> ...


Dank dir für die Links. 
Hab jetzt das Problem mit Wordpress auch gelöst.  Echt genial. 
Aber werde doch HTML Lernen solange sollte diese Übergangslösung mir reichen.


----------



## VENTURA (27. Februar 2012)

Re4dt schrieb:


> ICh find Wordpress nach anschauen paar Youtube Videos echt genial und werde dies als Übergangslösung nutzen.
> Jedoch hab ich ein Problem. Mit Filezilla bin ich mit dem FTP Server verbunden. Laut einem Tutorial muss ich einfach denn Wordpress Ordner auf den Server hochladen doch irgendwie will er nicht -.-'
> Habt ihr eine Lösung?


Du solltest Schreibrechte für den Ordner html besitzen, da dieser mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit dein Web-Verzeichnis ist und die Domain darauf zeigt.


----------



## kühlprofi (27. Februar 2012)

Flash zu lernen würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen. Flash hat mMn nicht mehr eine so rosige Zukunft wie vor 5 Jahren noch...


----------



## VENTURA (27. Februar 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Flash zu lernen würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen. Flash hat mMn nicht mehr eine so rosige Zukunft wie vor 5 Jahren noch...


 
Im Web hat Flash keine Chance mehr, dank Apple. Das positive daran ist, dass sich viele Entwickler nun mit den Möglichkeiten von HTML5 etc. beschäftigen. Aber bis diese Standards mal in allen Browsern ankommen ist es eh noch ein langer Weg. Bis dahin hilft uns JavaScript und Bibliotheken wie jQuery.


----------



## zyntex (6. März 2012)

Mr.Blade schrieb:


> Du kannst HTML und CSS auf der folgenden Seite lernen, dort wird's gut erklärt:
> 
> Das neue »Little Boxes« - als Buch und Videotraining - Little Boxes - Webseiten gestalten mit HTML und CSS (von Peter Müller)
> 
> ...


 

Den little Boxes Schinken habe ich selber auch, obwohl ich die Grundlagen von HTML und CSS schon beherrsche *sehr zu empfehlen*, wird per Webseite immer um Fehler/Neuigkeiten korrigiert und geht auf die modernsten Techniken ein (Browser, Addons, veraltete Dinge, etc.)


----------

